# Rubber Roof Travel Trailer



## Prince-Seabrook Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

While placing my skylight in, I was looking the roof over. How do you know when it is time to get a new roof, its not leaking, but it does look worn, and while working up there you get white on your pants, like it rubs off on you. I bought some cleaner/protector have not used it yet.... the trailer is a 2009, ive had it for year and a half. It's in really good shape.... I am guessing it the original roof, how long is normal wear for a rubber roof...

thanks


----------

